# The Strange Magic of: Luther Allison



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One thought, one association, leads to another. The recent SM post on Joan Osborne and her fantastic album Relish, brought up again in my mind Osborne's vocal _rajo_ or _voz afilla_ that she shared with Janis Joplin, a distinctive raspy, gravelly voice that many flamenco singers of yore possessed in abundance. Then I remembered that I had described Joplin's version of _Ball and Chain _ as being essentially a flamenco _siguiriya_, an expression of grief and pain rare in its intensity of expression in "popular" music of the West. But closest to flamenco song are The Blues, and there we can expect to find utterances now and again of equal pathos and power. One such is here: Bluesman Luther Allison sings of his partner's alcohol addiction in a Blues siguiriya as moving as anything from Andalusia: _Cherry Red Wine_, aka _Watching You_. Jonny Lang sings a fine shorter version of this on one of his albums, but here is the real deal.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Great blues man, and that's my favorite album of him.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I recommend Reckless, Blue Streak, and Soul Fixin' Man.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Luther's Blues, and Blue Streak. I saw him perform once. It was probably in the late 90s, not too long before he died of cancer. It was very loud, that's all I can remember. I like his funky tunes the best. Stuff like I Want To Know, from Soul Fixin' Man.

Unfortunately, we've lost many of our great bluesman, some at the peak of their careers like Allison, Albert Collins, and the recently departed Mighty Sam McClain. And it was very sad to see what happened to Gatemouth Brown. His home being destroyed during the Katrina storm while he was suffering from cancer.

But there are some really talented blues musicians working today. I'm not referring to the one dimensional guitar slinging type players, but people who can write great material, sing, and accompany themselves on guitar. Artists such as Larry Garner, Mem Shannon, James Armstrong, Keb Mo', and Robert Cray, who is still doing good stuff. I saw him perform four or five years ago, and he sounded great!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> I recommend Reckless, Blue Streak, and Soul Fixin' Man.


Luther Allison was some kind of bluesman. I missed a chance to see him in a small blues festival. I didn't realize he was there until after the festival was over. Then he passed away a couple of years after that.

I do have to agree that _Reckless_, _Blue Streak_, and _Soul Fixin Man_ are terrific CDs. I prefer is up tempo songs. But his bluesy tunes are great too. He has a great voice, but his guitar is smokin. This man could play.

Here's a tune from the _Blue Streak_ CD where he has the tempo up there.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I again present Luther Allison, Ladies and Gentlemen, here singing _All the King's Horses_..... There is an earnestness in Allison's Blues that is compelling.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Can we revisit Luther Allison.

Here is one of his tunes that I especially like.


----------

